# Bird availability issues-boo on the GRCA!



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

My local GRC is holding our annual WC/WCX test in about 10 days. We knew we couldn't get pheasants this year so we looked into alternatives and were approved to use chukars. Thought we had those all lined up and then were told yesterday that the chukars are NOT available! There are literally no game birds available in the whole stinking state apparently!

We are trying to get approved to use ducks in all WCX series (we use pigeons on land for the WC), but the GRCA is being very difficult. They suggested using pigeons for the WCX. Have they ever seen a pigeon after it's been used as a live flyer? There's nothing left for the dog to retrieve. 

Have any clubs you know of been successful at petitioning the GRCA to let them use ducks for WCX land? One of our long time members seems to remember a test in Missouri and a test in Minnesota using all ducks (of course this may have been a long time ago!).


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Why do they have an objection to ducks. Bloody torn up pigeons can cause a problem in young dogs. What difference does it make what bird you use they are supposed to retrieve all of them. In England have to retriever Hares for pete's sake.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont see why they would have a problem with the use of ducks. Good luck I hope you get all straightened out in time.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Both of the GRCA WC/X tests I have done used pigeons on land and it was fine. In the tests I went to, they used target loads instead of full-on game loads and the birds were not mangled. We've done the same when using pigeons as flyers in training. 

The regs do specify the use of upland birds on land and waterfowl on water, I think specifically to see that the dog will retrieve _different_ birds. With the test 10 days out they likely figure you still have enough time to source out pigeons which are included as an approved bird for land, so they likely will not consider an emergency approval of ducks yet. Now if was two days before the test and pigeon supplies dried up, they might say yes.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Good tip on the target loads. I will pass that on.

I see that guinea hens are allowed as "upland" birds. I wonder if we couldn't get enough of them from various sources to use? I even know who would take any left over birds (hmmm...I've always wanted a few guineas!).


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

We use low brass 7 1/2 and steel 5's . In training I shoot 20 Ga. low brass 7 1/2. Whatevers on sale. Flyers aren't that hard to kill.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oops.. Wrong thread.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Use pigeons with light loads. Been done that way up here for the last ten years or so. Pigeons will expose mouth issues in the dogs. If they're the slightest bit sticky it'll show.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Yay! We just got permission to use ducks for the WCX land. It's actually more fitting than pheasants, etc. as the area where our test is has gotten pretty wet with all the rain we've had the last couple of weeks!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Whewwww
One hurdle out of the way


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Whewwww
> One hurdle out of the way


Yeah, now we have to find out where the birds are! One of our judges was in charge of getting the birds for this weekend's hunt test and he added on our order to their order. The birds were delivered today and we thought they were supposed to be put in cages we left at the park for me to pick up on my way home from work. Well my cages were still there but no birds. I hope the judge knows where they are!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

That doesn't sound good. Not much sleep for you tonight unless you find those birds.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> That doesn't sound good. Not much sleep for you tonight unless you find those birds.


The guy who ordered them is horrible at returning calls, e-mails, etc. 

I'm not really too worried, I imagine they are with the birds for the hunt test. We'll actually be seeing the "bird guy" in person tomorrow and will get it straightened out.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Try to get some rest. Sounds *easy* doesn't it.
Good Luck tomorrow I may be HT Chairman for our event in Sept. 
Got a new rule book coming. Lot of research to do.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Get some rest! Pigeons are what is typically used here for land as well...


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I finally met up with the bird brain-oops, I mean bird man. I have in my possession 47 mallards. 45 is the absolute bare minimum we need just for the test. The guy "thinks" he can get us a few more to use for our fun field day (the day before the test). I don't think we'll count on him again for our bird supplies!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Does that 45 count no birds??


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good news about the birds!

Just an FYI, I am pretty sure you cannot have a "fun day" and train on the grounds the day before the test. I am not sure if you were planning it at the same location... I think it goes for hunt tests and field trials (the rules the WC/WCX run under). No training on the grounds 24 hours before the test.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

No training on the grounds the day before the test.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Years ago at one of our WC/WCX tests we had a problem the day of the test with our birds. I pull up to pick up my birds and the crates are not where they are suppose to be. No one is home - he usually also did a big field trial down in Maryland the same weekend. I am a LITTLE stressed. I call 411 and try to find someone else in the area with the same last name and start calling. The second person I call is a brother. He calls his cell and has the guy call me. Seems the guy I get the birds from thought we were on Sunday, not Saturday. He has his brother come over and "catch" the birds for us (36 pheasant and 24 ducks). They are is a HUGE pen, thought the brother was going to have a heart attack he was so winded. Test got started a little late but we got our birds. From that point on every year i would call to confirm my order the week of the test. Wanted to verify the counts I told him - but honestly it was to make sure he knew we were on Saturday and not Sunday.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't worry! The fun day is on different grounds than the test! Luckily we have a pretty good selection of grounds to choose from around here.

He "found" us 10 more birds when a club member who had ordered birds didn't come to pick them up. If he was able to take orders properly from the club members, why couldn't he take our order right?!?

The 45 is the recommended amount to have per the GRCA (1.5 per WCX land, and 1 per each WC and WCX water), but since we "found" 10 more birds, we will have extras just in case.

Thanks for listening to my rants everyone. My blood pressure was starting to get pretty high!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You are so lucky to have so many places to train! I am so happy the bird order is working out!!! Whew!!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

sammydog said:


> You are so lucky to have so many places to train! I am so happy the bird order is working out!!! Whew!!!


Definitely lucky! Our "home grounds" are the premier dog training grounds in our whole state. Easy to access, regularly mowed and kept clean, LOTS of water (including a technical marsh). I am even luckier as I only live 10 minutes away from there AND it's on my way to and from work.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, rub it in why don't you!!!! 

We get to drive an hour and a half and the water makes the dogs stink so bad baths are required...


----------

